# P0446 code on 2001 Sentra



## DanB35 (Nov 3, 2005)

A friend of mine drives a 2001 Sentra SE 2.0. About a year and a half ago, she was involved in a rear-end accident. After repairs were completed, the "Service Engine Soon" light was on. She returned to the service location, and they told her they fixed the problem and that the light would go out. Needless to say, it never did, and she never got around to have them actually fix it.

Scanning the car gave a code *P0446 Evaporative Emission Control System Vent Control Circuit Malfunction*. I can clear the code, but it comes back within the next couple of engine starts. She's already tried replacing the gas cap, to no effect. I've tried searching here, and I don't find any threads dealing with the issue for this model year or chassis. What should I check on this?

Thanks for any suggestions or pointers!


----------



## DanB35 (Nov 3, 2005)

Any ideas on this? Should this be posted to a different board? Thanks!


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

is she by chance topping off when she goes to the gas station and was the cap replacement OEM?


----------



## DanB35 (Nov 3, 2005)

Zac said:


> is she by chance topping off when she goes to the gas station and was the cap replacement OEM?


I'm pretty sure she isn't topping off; not sure about the cap. I'll ask and see what I find out. Thanks!


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

This is not a gas cap code! First problem, the car was rear-ended. The evap canister could have a crack in it. Did they replace the vent control valve the one that bolts to the canister? This canister and valve is located at the left rear of car. If you remove the valve and put power to it you should not be able to blow air through it. Since this is a evap problem it is covered by Nissan for 80k. hope this helps


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 5, 2005)

The EVAP canister vent control valve is located on the EVAP canister and is used to seal the canister vent.
This solenoid (the EVAP canister vent control valve) responds to signals from the ECM.
When the ECM sends an ON signal, the coil in the solenoid valve is energized.
A plunger will then move to seal the canister vent. The ability to seal the vent is necessary for the on board diagnosis of other evaporative loss system components.
This solenoid valve is used only for diagnosis, and usually remains opened.
When the vent is closed, under normal purge conditions, the evaporative loss system is depressurized and allows "EVAP Control System (Small Leak)" diagnosis.


----------



## DanB35 (Nov 3, 2005)

Sounds like the most likely source would be the valve or the canister, then. I'm pretty sure the car has over 80k miles. How much would these cost to replace?


----------



## bigern45 (Oct 25, 2005)

DanB35 said:


> Sounds like the most likely source would be the valve or the canister, then. I'm pretty sure the car has over 80k miles. How much would these cost to replace?



not too much. if it is a gas cap code it will usually say evap large or small leak. there is probably a problem with the electrical parts of the valve. either it is not acuating or the plunger on the inside is not sealing, but again, if it didnt seal, id think it would set a leak code, not a circuit malfunction code. more than likely, your not getting ground or juice to the circuit, or its not closing the circuit when it should.


----------

